# Бутик Интеллектуальной Собственности  БИС IN-KU > Сценарии, блоки для любого праздника от креативных  авторов -ведущих  форума IN-KU > От Ники Плюс >  Классика жанра. Универсальный игровой блок

## Николай Бугаков

*"КЛАССИКА ЖАНРА" ОТ "НИКИ ПЛЮС"
*

*Игровой блок «Классика жанра» универсален и подойдет для любых мероприятий: свадеб, юбилеев, корпоративов, выпускных вечеров и встреч выпускников. Номера, составляющие блок, могут быть использованы автономно, поскольку каждый их них – это законченное произведение.

На первом этапе мы предлагаем посмотреть на классиков русской литературы совершенно под другим углом: вспомнить их портреты в школьном учебнике с элементами дорисовки старшими товарищами по школе, осовременить звучание всем известных произведений, попросив поэтов спеть дуэтом со звездами современной эстрады. Представьте, как бы мог звучать дуэт Владимира Маяковского и Ирины Аллегровой, Александра Пушкина и Михаила Круга, а как могут «освежить» несколько штрихов из творчества Сергея Шнурова детское стихотворение Самуила Маршака. Ну, а добавить изюминку в эту гремучую смесь может сеанс чревовещания прямо во время банкета. Количество участников номера можно варьировать.

На втором этапе соревнование команд заключается в умении вспомнить песню, услышав лишь междометие из нее. Это добавит азарта в компанию любого возраста.

На третьем этапе предложите вашим гостям станцевать на свадьбе сказку-анимацию или праздничный рассказ-анимацию на корпоративе, юбилее, выпускном или на встрече выпускников. Причем, станцевать всем вместе, без распределения ролей. Такая затея окажется по душе любой веселой компании.*

*МАКСИМАЛЬНО ОБЛЕГЧИТ РАБОТУ ВЕДУЩИХ ИСПОЛЬЗОВАНИЕ ГОТОВЫХ АУДИОТРЕКОВ!!!*

*В блоке 3 части:*

*1. «Чревовещание»*
*- Двухэтапный манок: выбор поэтов и певцов.
   - Игровая юмористическая часть «Чревовещание».
 В комплект входит минус к манку, демоверсия манка, музыкальные подложки - продолжение манка, текст с описанием номера, аудиозапись «Чревовещание», полиграфия.*

*2. «Песня без слов»**
- Организация команд.
   - Номер - соревнование «Песня без слов».
 В комплект входит текст с описанием номера, фонограмма песни.*

*3. Анимашка (аудиосказка или праздничный рассказ)*
*Анимационный номер – это микс всеми любимых аудиосказок и анимашек. Для свадьбы и свадебных юбилеев - это аудиосказка-танец, для других праздников – это рассказ-танец о празднике. В комплект входит текст с описанием номера, фонограммы к танцам, фонограмма анимационного финального танца, видео с движениями к танцу.*

*Демо - версия одного из аудиотреков чревовещания:
https://yadi.sk/d/rv-5ZXJKeDzJg*

*Демо - версия аудиосказка - анимашка:
https://yadi.sk/d/m5xBtyp9eFt2N*

*Стоимость блока 500 руб.*

*Также за консультацией можно обращаться вк: 
https://vk.com/nikolay_bugakov*

----------

zemavokal (22.10.2017)

----------


## Марина Дудник

Николай и Наталья! Во первых разрешите поблагодарить вас за неуёмную тягу к обновлениям и за не растраченное, не смотря ни на что вдохновение!!!!
Во вторых - за вашу щедрость! Ведь многие форумчане с огромным удовольствием работают ваши номера и благодарят вас за эти шедевры! 
И третье Спасибо за такой подарок как блок Классика жанра! Мне он очень понравился тем, что вы помогаете нашим гостям оставаться людьми, чтящими свои корни, не забывающими знаменитых поэтов прошлого, и конечно с тонким юмором учите их интеллигентно гулять на банкетах! 
Дорогие коллеги!!! Если вам уже надоели костюмы! Если вы хотите выйти за рамки ТАМАДЫ и с гордостью называться ВЕДУЩИМ ПРАЗДНИКА, смело приобретайте этот блок Наташи и Николая! Именно он поможет вам не потеряв ваше индивидуальности перейти на более высокий уровень.
К тому же Николай и Наталья практически уже все за вас сделали, ваша задача только сделать правильную подводку в нужном времени и месте праздника и  вовремя поставить нужный трек,  всё - успех у вас в кармане! Я сама с удовольствием попробую сделать этот номер уже в эту субботу, на юбилее.

----------


## Славина

Кто знаком с творчеством студии "НИКА ПЛЮС", тому не надо объяснять, как всегда выстреливают их номера. С огромным удовольствием пользуюсь ими на своих мероприятиях. Всё всегда тактично, интеллигентно, весело и зрелищно!!! "Классика жанра" не исключение! Это целое представление, которое можно разбить на несколько частей и использовать по отдельности. Ребята, как всегда, всё сделали настолько идеально, только бери и наслаждайся их трудами)))) Ну а ваши гости конечно же не останутся равнодушными к такому зрелищу! Каждый номер ребят это бомба или бомбочка, про "Классику жанра" я бы сказала, что это просто БОМБИЩЕ!))) Спасибо ребятам за такой подарок! И что несмотря ни на что, продолжают творить! Удачи вам и неиссякаемого творческого вдохновения, чтобы радовать всех нас своими шедеврами! Я тоже с нетерпением жду, когда предоставится возможность испробовать это представление!

----------


## Николай Бугаков

> Спасибо за такой подарок как блок Классика жанра! Мне он очень понравился тем, что вы помогаете нашим гостям оставаться людьми, чтящими свои корни, не забывающими знаменитых поэтов прошлого, и конечно с тонким юмором учите их интеллигентно гулять на банкетах!


Марина, большое спасибо за прекрасный отзыв! Мы действительно стараемся повышать уровень своей программы и все делаем для того, чтобы наша публика отдыхала весело, но в то же время, интеллигентно. Будем чтить свои корни и классику жанра!  :Grin: 




> Это целое представление, которое можно разбить на несколько частей и использовать по отдельности. Ребята, как всегда, всё сделали настолько идеально, только бери и наслаждайся их трудами))))


Ириша, большое спасибо за отличный отзыв! Ты права, получилось настоящее шоу-представление! А готовые уадиотреки - это настоящая находка для тех, кто любит аудиосказки, анимашки и другие зажигательные игровые моменты. А за то, что ты считаешь нашу работу идеальной - отдельное мерси!  :Thank You2:

----------


## Толичек

> Стоимость блока: 2000 руб.


Ура! :062:  :016:  :Yahoo:  Опять сюрприз от Ники. Класс!!!!!
 На выходных готовлю свадьбу. Хочу успеть. 
Коля деньги послал. С нетерпением жду.

----------


## Николай Бугаков

> На выходных готовлю свадьбу. Хочу успеть. 
> Коля деньги послал. С нетерпением жду.


Выслал ссылку в личку. Для того, чтобы ознакомиться с блоком и провести его на выходных, времени хватит с лихвой!  :Aga:

----------


## Толичек

> времени хватит с лихвой!


Спасибо большущеее!!!!! Получил. Утонул в подготовке. :Yahoo:

----------


## Dimona

Ребята, вы супер, очень грамотно, логично, ново, не в том смысле что старое пересмотрено на новый лад, а как в принципе НОВОЕ. О том что Наталья созреет на чревовещания, я еще года 2 назад поняла, но что так оно обрастет, и это будет полноценная программа - я не подозревала.
А теперь, как я люблю раскладка по полочкам:
1. Музыка как всегда, в хорошем качестве, звук класс, порезана идеально.
2. Художественное оформление: с юмором, так же качественно, если заламенировать, универсальный реквизит на "долгие лета"
3. Соревновательный момент - присущ - и это важно, так как есть мотив, интрига и стремление к победе..
4. Финал ярок, легко разучиваем...
5. понравились моменты с репетициями, так как все мы знаем, что иной раз репетировать веселее чем потом выступать.
6. Новое видение праздничной сказки - очень интересно приготовлено, и подать это блюдо будет легко.
7. А еще и культурное воспитание (вдруг кто-то простейшее забыл, а в игровой форме познал)
8. Возможное применение каждого блока отдельно от всей программы, главное правильно подвести.
9. Так же каждый блок можно переделать под себя, так как все разные и подача будет разной. А взяв готовую идею и адаптировать под себя всегда легче.
Ну вот как то так. Возможно суховато, но по сути. Потому что те кто будет обладателем этой программы меня поймут, и согласятся. Те кто пока думает о приобретении  - нуждаются в фактах а не лирике. А те кто не обогатиться этим -   тот беднее не станет, но и богаче тоже. 
ЦЕНА - 1/4 моего одного банкета, т.е приемлемо.

----------


## Николай Бугаков

> А теперь, как я люблю раскладка по полочкам:


Лиля, огромное спасибо за обстоятельный разбор номера, как ты любишь!  :Smile3:  Я уверен, что многим нашим коллегам эта "раскладка по полочкам" очень пригодится!  :Ok:

----------


## любаша 76

Ржачно и в тоже время интеллигентно, такие отзывы я частенько получаю от гостей, что меня очень радует. Именно этим меня и цепляет творчество Николая и Натальи! Ребята, огромное спасибо вам! С удовольствием использую в работе ваш материал! Теперь про блок "Классика жанра" - правильно Ира подметила, это целое представление - спектакль! Где есть место вспомнить творчество наших классиков и блеснуть вокалом  и потанцевать! Вообщем, на любой вкус! Начала знакомиться с блоком, подумала: вот.... как раз на выпускной! Стала читать дальше......... нет.......... можно использовать где угодно!!! И что немаловажно, все эти фишечки - без реквизитные! Причем все части могут работать совершенно отдельно друг от друга. Я уж не говорю о безупречном качестве аудиотреков, очень плавный переход. За это Николаю отдельное спасибо! Ребята! Творческих вам успехов!!!

----------


## Николай Бугаков

> И что немаловажно, все эти фишечки - без реквизитные! Причем все части могут работать совершенно отдельно друг от друга.


Люба, большое спасибо за отличный отзыв! Все правильно - блок безреквизитный и каждая его часть может использоваться, как полноценный номер. И это - несомненные плюсы!  :Yes4: 



> Я уж не говорю о безупречном качестве аудиотреков, очень плавный переход. За это Николаю отдельное спасибо!


За высокую оценку моего труда - от меня отдельный респект и уважуха!  :Yahoo:

----------


## Я ТАКАЯ БОЕВАЯ

Сегодня проснулась и поняла: не мой день)) Но поскольку вчера получила подарочек от ребят, не только из интереса,но и в надежде поднять настроение, открыла архив с "Классикой жанра".Смотрю,представляю, как это будет, смеха сдержать не могу))) Первое мое "спасибо" Наташе  и  Коле - за спасенный мой день!))
 Теперь собственно о блоке. Применение: универсален.С моей точки зрения, любое мероприятие украсит. Именно украсит: свежо, смешно, все логично и четко. И , что еще немаловажно: бери и работай - как всегда, грамотно и добросовестно выполнено от первого эпизода до крайнего,даже  в мелочах.. Хочешь - делай большим блоком, хочешь - дроби.Главное , что ничего подправлять не надо- мастера делали. Объяснено всё от А до Я. Никаких вопросов по поводу проведения.Ну, и уж совсем здорово, что никаких подручных средств не нужно! Современно и классно! У меня юбиляр 14го - сам стихи пишет. Организую ему встречу с "коллегами" ) Спасибо! Спасибо! Спасибо, дорогие!!! Наташ, танцую вместе с тобой!))

----------


## Толичек

> Именно украсит: свежо, смешно, все логично и четко.


Полностью согласен

----------


## Николай Бугаков

> Первое мое "спасибо" Наташе  и  Коле - за спасенный мой день!))


Аня, спасибо за отличный отзыв! Для того, чтобы улучшать тебе настроение и спасать "не твои дни", мы готовы писать что-то новое каждый день.  :Grin:

----------


## Людмила ZUM

Вот кто-бы мог подумать, что давным-давно просмотренное видео  получит такое развитие...У меня в руках подарок от Наташи и Коли и второй день подряд беру документ в руки и удивляюсь, восхищаюсь и...себя ругаю...потому как понимаю, так работать-это дано не каждому! Помню слова Наташи, когда было совсем тяжело и ребята уехали в Ярославль, что увы,не до творчества , на хлеб бы заработать.. И вот, очередной шедевр! Действительно, универсальный блок. 7-го числа на вечере встречи выпускников проведу-отчитаюсь.Настолько понятно и грамотно все расписано, что  считай, уже разжевали и в рот положили, как младенцу..Демоверсии  очень помогают! Подборка музыкальная-высочайшего уровня, все продумано до мелочей.А анимашка, что Наташа на видео показывает  более  высокого класса, чем мы привыкли видеть.Смешные фотографии классиков  придутся точно по душе креативщикам.В этом блоке действительно столько  качественных номеров, что украсят мои программы однозначно.У меня своя специфика, сплошь повторные  праздники и безмерная моя вам, ребята, благодарность.  Объем  номера  большой и зная, что Наташа всегда   работает  без планшета, еще больше восхищает качество вашей работы, вы труженики!Горжусь  дружбой с вами, восхищаюсь профессионализмом! Я еще  не  наигралась вашими прежними работами,они для меня, как ангелы  хранители  и выручалочки! Всегда со мной!!! Спасибо, Наташа и Коля за этот  материал, спасибо за   ваш ВКУС, ЮМОР, ЭСТЕТИКУ!

----------


## Николай Бугаков

> И вот, очередной шедевр!


Людочка, спасибо за шикарный отзыв и такую высокую оценку нашего труда!  :Thank You2: 



> Действительно, универсальный блок. 7-го числа на вечере встречи выпускников проведу-отчитаюсь.


Поскольку сейчас актуальна подготовка к вечерам встреч выпускников, многие спрашивают: подойдет ли блок к этим мероприятиям? Мы, вместе с тобой, отвечаем: да, и еще раз, да!  :Yes4:

----------


## дюймовка

ой слюнки текууут
у вас всё профессионально шикарное.....
да и выпускные уж заказывают...

----------


## Николай Бугаков

> ой слюнки текууут
> у вас всё профессионально шикарное.....


Нина, мы стараемся держать планку. :Derisive: 



> да и выпускные уж заказывают...


Номер подойдет не только для выпускных. Он универсален.  :Yes4:

----------


## Толичек

Всем привет!
Вчера провёл "Классику жанра"
Ну, что написать насчёт классики жанра-хорошо,отлично,замечательно, великолепно- нет не совсем подходит.
Вот - СУПЕРСКИ, КЛАССНО, ОБАЛДЕННО, ОФИГЕННО. :Yahoo:  :Ok:  :Yahoo:  :Ok: 
Так как вчера был дебют номера, я не стал вызывать  всех поэтов, а вызвал всего пять, да и на свадьба была не очень большая, жаль, что и фотограф был всего первый час, а оператора вообще не было. 
Поэты вышли хорошо, артисты неплохо, а когда началось чревовещание во насмеялись. Единственное, что не провёл это танец анимашку, провёл только танец без слов - натанцевались вовсю.  Хочется многое написать. Но напишу кратко.
Коля и Наташа! Вы супер! Огромное спасибо за номер.  Как появятся фотографии сразу отчитаюсь.

----------


## Николай Бугаков

> СУПЕРСКИ, КЛАССНО, ОБАЛДЕННО, ОФИГЕННО.


Толик, спасибо за суперский, классный, обалденный и офигенный отзыв! :Grin:  Ждем фотографий!  :Yes4:

----------


## Николай Бугаков

> ОФИГИТЕЛЬНО!!!!!!!!!!  
> Весь зал так ржал, когда мы чревовещание делали, это надо было видеть! 
> А ответы на вопросы, зал просто орал, все вместе! 
> Обожаю командные игры, здесь просто палочка-выручалочка!!!! 
> Распирает сказать как в телевизоре ))) РЕКОМЕНДУЮ! ПРОВЕРЕНО ЛИЧНО!!! 
> Наташа, Николай, спасибо за такой интересный, очень ржачный и классный блок! 
> Сейчас на свадьбах обкатаю, и обязательно на выпускных сделаю, там вообще будет стопроцентное попадание!


Оксана, спасибо за прекрасный отзыв! Когда все ПРОВЕРЕНО ЛИЧНО, рекомендации имеют особый вес! :Yahoo:

----------


## Кoshka-мр-р

Николай, Наташа, спасибо вам пребольшущее за ваше творчество, теплоту, позитив!!! Все ваши блоки - зажигалочки! "Классика жанра", уверена, станет для многих ведущих  палочкой-выручалочкой, потому что это БОМБА веселья и хоршего настроения!! Спасибо!

[IMG]http://*********su/4894634.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Николай Бугаков

> "Классика жанра", уверена, станет для многих ведущих  палочкой-выручалочкой, потому что это БОМБА веселья и хоршего настроения!


Люда, мы благодарны тебе за этот позитивный отзыв! И мы уверены, что у всех все будет здорово! Желаем скорейшего выздоровления и возвращения в строй! :Victory:

----------


## Николай Бугаков

> Игровой блок "Классика жанра" от Ники+ достаточно прочитать и легко представляется. КАК это будет классно!!!Обожаю большие игровые блоки,когда одно вытекает и переходит в другое. Наши щедрые Николай и Наталья работают как раз в этом стилетак как я люблюСПАСИБИЩЕ ребята за очередной шедевр!!! Обязательно проведу на выпускном,ну а если повезёт,то и на встрече с выпускникамиУ ребят есть 2 варианта на Юбилей и на Свадьбу! Так что в очередь коллеги,все в очередь!!!


Таня, спасибо за отличный отзыв! Мы тоже обожаем большие игровые блоки, когда все логически связано между собой. Еще одним приемуществом "Классики жанра" является то, что все части можно проводить как отдельные логически завершенные номера.  :Smile3:

----------


## дюймовка

ну ребята вы даёте!!!!!!!
одним махом-половина мероприятия!!!!!чревовещание-это .....нечто
ну надо додуматься!
на выпускном-будет фурор-а я уж отказаться от них хотела-думала стара стала...слов нет
свежо !  млин-всё-таки меня интуиция не подводит-спасибо ей
ой прямо гора с плеч! повторники-держитесь!!!!!
полностью весь блок-супер!!!!!!!!!!!!!! и застолка и ...ой меня прям трясёт-скорее бы юбилей!!!!!!!!!
МОЛОДЦЫ!!!!!!!!!
а песня без слов-это ж моя мечта!
про сказку вообще молчу
слушайте ребятки-да это целый сценарий! да не просто сценарий-а каждая игровуха-супербомба!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Николай Бугаков

> слушайте ребятки-да это целый сценарий! да не просто сценарий-а каждая игровуха-супербомба!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Нина, спасибо за шикарный отзыв! Теперь так и будем называть: игровой блок-сценарий "Классика жанра"!  :Yahoo:

----------


## дюймовка

так это не блок
это целый сценарий!
тут и застолка и игры-да какие!!!!!!! любая вам сделает имя креативного ведущего!
 и флешмоб-простейший и зажигательный
и сказка-в новом видение -не просто актёры а весь зал участвовать может
а уж покричать в песне без слов-ах как любят!
развести танцами и всё-больше ничего и не нужно! уж мне можете поверить  -никто больше меня не покупал наверное-постоянно одни и те же клиенты-приходится вертеться

----------


## Николай Бугаков

> уж мне можете поверить  -никто больше меня не покупал наверное-постоянно одни и те же клиенты-приходится вертеться


Нина, нам вдвойне приятно, что Вы, как человек, который видел немало сценариев и конкурсных программ, так высоко отзываетесь о нашем творчестве! Еще раз спасибо!  :Thank You2:

----------


## Николай Бугаков

> Ребята, на вечере встречи выпускников провела Классику  жанра! 1. Активно угадывали поэтов! 2. На певцов я тоже картинки сделала, поэтому  пары  были  яркими- ждем   фото.3 Чревовещание.....Слушали затаив дыхание, все получилось легко....А последннее восклицание Николая после каждой нарезки,вообще вызывало  дружный  хохот, потому как   те, КТО ВЕЩАЛ, ну  очень артистично   обыгрывали все!!  Увы, не успела   спеть с гостями вашу  песенку  без слов, времени не хватило...Но сама   уже выучила подводки и танец)Повторю, что этот  номер-универсален!Смотрится красиво, вызывает интерес неподдельный у  публики, для ведущего  не сложен в исполнении! Следующитй раз опробирую на   возрастном юбилее-отпишусь!    Спасибочки!


Людочка, мы тоже уже несколько раз обкатали "Классику жанра". Можно проводить этот блок по частям, но мы проводили его полностью. Так возникает ощущение целостности и логического перехода одной части в другую. Что хочется сказать: САМИ ДОВОЛЬНЫ И САМИМ НРАВИТСЯ! :Yahoo:

----------


## Толичек

Ребята! Ещё раз хочу сказать вам спасибо за " Классику жанра" действительно классный блок.  Описывать не буду потому, что зачем  прекрасное описывать. Оно и так прекрасно. Спасибо вам. :062:  :062:  :Laie 48:  :Laie 48:  :Laie 48:   :Ok:  :Ok:  :Ok:  :Yahoo:

----------


## Николай Бугаков

Толик, с учетом твоих и предыдущих отзывов, корректируем название: прекрасный игровой блок-сценарий "Классика жанра"!  :Grin:  :Grin:  :Grin:

----------


## дюймовка

вчера провела честно скажу-не очень мной любимый юбилей-18 лет
перед этим буквально за три час попалась на глаза   ваша мастерская......
читала на одном дыхании-бегом скачивала
думала _Нина тебя сюда Боженька направил.....
всё...
юбилей на Ура!!!
классика жанра...я только летом им вела выпускной-в тему
дети....не ушли!!!!! им было интересно!!!!они соревновались со взрослыми
вы знаете-кланяюсь в пояс-честное слово!!!!!!!!!!!!!! за вашу щедрую душу за ваш талант за всё
вы не просто делитесь(мне б просто лень было описывать  свои наработки) вы отдаёте нам свою душу! спаси вас Бог!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Николай Бугаков

Нина, мы очень рады, что Вы открыли для себя нашу мастерскую! В ней мы делимся тем, что уже неоднократно проверено и проводилось на различных мероприятиях. Многое из того, что там выложено мы уже не используем, но всегда находятся коллеги, которые наши номера еще не проводили, а потом провели и были приятно удивлены.  :Smile3:  По поводу "Классики жанра". У нас тоже участвуют все поколения: от самых маленьких до дедушек и бабушек. Этот объединяющий момент радует вдвойне!  :Yahoo:  Взаимно желаем Вам творческих успехов и благодарных клиентов!  :Ok:

----------


## Tajussa

Привет, любимые мои ребятки!!! Я ооочень рада,что вернулось желание творить и вытворять.. А ведь "классика" - это именно вытворяшки..))) Ну вот, я притыгыдымала домой (мини-каникулы удались) и могу спокойно собраться с мыслями и подвести итоги... Ваша "Классика жанра" так же похожа на классику, как я на балерину...))))  Хороший юмор, креативные образы, отличная подача - все это смешалось в "Классиках" в один неожиданно вкусный коктельчик!! Как  сказал один девятиклассник (а я попробовала работать этот номер с 3 разными категориями населения) "Если бы нам так преподавали классическую литературу, я бы был отличником!!"  Подростки восприняли на ура, особенно современные образы знакомых писателей. Прикалывались от души. Кстати, с вашей легкой руки и при поддержке учителя (которая сначала укоризненно качала головой) решили провести литературно-музыкальный вечер под кодовым названием "Классики в 21 веке".  Спасибо за идею!!! 
Молодежь и люди среднего возраста сначала удивились, но потом включились в процесс и отжигали. 2 самых заводных гостей потом "чревовещали" до конца вечера. 
А третий раз я работала с глухими, так что все муз. файлы не пригодились, кроме анимашки,  но вот "Угадай классика" мы устроили. Я показывала фото в вашем варианте, и надо было назвать.кто на нем изображен... Отгадали всех, много спорили и смеялись. Потом повторяли за мной анимашку...
Спасибо вам за такой замечательный блок. С нетерпением жду новых вкусняшек и вытворяшек от вас!!!!

Удачи!!!

----------


## Николай Бугаков

> я попробовала работать этот номер с 3 разными категориями населения


Танечка, спасибо за отзыв! Отработать номер с 3 категориями населения - это серьезно! А когда еще и весело - это в два раза круче! Будем стараться творить и вытворять на радость публике, себе и коллегам!  :Grin:

----------


## koluchka

Всем привет! И сразу к делу. Огромная-преогромная благодарность  Дуэту "Ника-плюс" за этот блок!  Скажу сразу- необычный, современный, динамичный.. я бы даже сказала - на изысканную публику,  для интеллектуалов. Вот у меня недавно был юбилей  профессора университета, так  это была самая лучшая находка для этого вечера!  Не для быдла, это точно! Так как тут изыск, вкус и тонкий юмор! Спасибо ребята, за вашу щедрость, успехов вам, здоровья!

----------


## Николай Бугаков

Леночка, спасибо за отзыв! "Классика жанра" отлично подойдет и для изысканной публики. Хотя, мы проводили его в разных компаниях: интеллектуалов и работников "транспортного цеха", в возрастных и молодежных компаниях. Таня Таюсса некоторые элементы проводила даже у людей с проблемами слуха. Воспринимают все.  :Smile3:

----------


## norushka

Дорогие, форумчане, вот и пришла весна!!! Для меня она пришла с шикарным подарком от Николая и Наташи, приобрела по акции "Классику жанра". У меня нет слов.... 
Это действительно полноценный сценарий, сколько мастерства, таланта, души ребята вложили в этот блок!!! Здорово, современно, музыкально, масштабно, все прописано до мелочей, какую колоссальную работу проделали авторы, низкий поклон вам!!! Это три самостоятельных классных эпизода, которые подойдут для любого праздника, всем советую, приобретайте!!!

----------


## Николай Бугаков

Оленька, спасибо за отличный отзыв! Взаимно, низкий Вам поклон за то, что Вы по достоинству оценили нашу работу! Удачи! :Ok:

----------


## валерия-нка

Николай,Наташа, СПАСИБО за акцию,купила несколько ваших изюминок,сразу скажу,что всё понравилось,НО! Классика жанра-супер,думаю зайдёт!!!! Недавно обкатала ваш подарочек "хоп-на-най-на",ребята, это была фишка вечера,я потом видела,что гости в течении вечера общались друг с другом не иначе как Хоп-на-най-на!!!! Ушло в народ....СПАСИБО!!!

----------


## Николай Бугаков

> Классика жанра-супер,думаю зайдёт!!!!


Валерия, спасибо за отличный отзыв!Я уверен, что "Классика жанра" зайдет! Мы уже неоднократно проводили. Блок заходит и в полном виде, и по частям. :Yes4: 



> что гости в течении вечера общались друг с другом не иначе как Хоп-на-най-на!!!! Ушло в народ....


Я думал, что нечто подобное только у нас происходит... Дело в том, что многие наши гости после проведения этого номера тоже хопают и нанайкают!  :Alvarin 02:

----------


## Николай Бугаков

По просьбам форумчан выкладываю ссылку на номер "Хоп - на-най-на", который является частью "Программы "Время" и находится в свободном доступе в теме "У Ники Плюс". 
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4975946

----------


## фестивалька

Уважаемые ведущие,мне ПОВЕЗЛО,я получила весенний подарок от этого замечательного дуэта"Нико"под названием "Классика жанра. "Честно скажу ,это ШЕДЕВР!!! Я влюбилась в него с первого только взгляда на материал, с  первой прослушки ПРОФЕССИОНАЛЬНОГО!!! музыкального сопровождения этого блока.А уж мой звукооператор искушенный во всем ,что касается озвучки моих блоков,мы уделяем особое этому внимание,дал самую высокую оценку. Провела ,я его на одном дыхании ,наслаждаясь каждым словом,каждым движением.спасибо,вам Николай,Наташа,за эту эксклюзивную "изюминку".Продолжайте радовать нас своими проектами.Творческих вам успехов.

----------


## Николай Бугаков

Валентина, спасибо за отличный отзыв! Мне, как человеку, который занимался музыкальной частью этого блока, очень приятно, что Ваш звукорежиссер дал высокую оценку моей работе!))) Мы рады, что "Классика жанра" прошла у Вас на одном дыхании. Дышите чаще!)))

----------


## Nata Petrova

Николай, Наташа! Эмоций по поводу "Классики жанра" - море, причём все огромноположительные!!!! Ну, как такое можно было придумать??? Необычное, креативное, интересное, весёлое, нет, ржачное! И при том всём - культурное, современное, и очень непохожее на то, к чему уже привыкли. Вы просто МОЛОДЦЫ!!! Ещё не брала блок в работу, но уверена - эта та штучка, которая поразит своей новизной и необычностью!!!

----------


## Николай Бугаков

> Необычное, креативное, интересное, весёлое, нет, ржачное! И при том всём - культурное, современное, и очень непохожее на то, к чему уже привыкли.


Наташенька, спасибо за высокую оценку нашего труда! Мы стараемся, чтобы наши номера были именно такими! :Smile3:

----------


## Толичек

Коля и Наташа привет Давненько не забегал. Друзья! Классика жанра - класс!!![IMG]http://*********ru/6940901.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Николай Бугаков

> Классика жанра - класс!!!


Толик, спасибо за фотоотчет! Понравилось твое выражение: "Классика жанра - класс!" Пусть в твоей жизни и в работе всегда все будет только КЛАСС! :Ok:

----------


## Ирина06121979

Добрый день! Хотела бы поделиться своими впечатлениями от приобретенного и уже опробованного шедевра! Чревовещание удалось провести пока только один раз, причем дебют состоялся на свадьбе, основная часть гостей на которой составляли люди из области, простой народ, так сказать. Очень переживала, сомневалась- поймут ли, да еще и конкурс проводить в первые, но в итоге решилась, и не зря! Гости смотрели и слушали, в прямом смысле слова, раскрыв рты! Еще бы, вместо привычного лопания шариков и переодеваний в Верку Сердючку (то, к чему они привыкли в областных городках) встреча с любимыми поэтами!!!)))	
Особенно всех поразил дуэт Маяковского и Аллегровой-что ни говори, а любят наши гости перчинку!))) Огромное спасибо за такой интересный и в тоже время зажигательный и увлекательный игровой блок! Всем рекомендую!

----------


## Николай Бугаков

> Очень переживала, сомневалась- поймут ли, да еще и конкурс проводить в первые, но в итоге решилась, и не зря! Гости смотрели и слушали, в прямом смысле слова, раскрыв рты! Еще бы, вместо привычного лопания шариков и переодеваний в Верку Сердючку (то, к чему они привыкли в областных городках) встреча с любимыми поэтами!!!)))


Ира, спасибо за отличный отзыв! Мы тоже проводили Чревовещание и Классику жанра целиком в разных компаниях. Вы правы - для гостей из областных городков этот номер в новинку. Будем уходить от лопания шариков и переодеваний в Верку Сердючку в сторону вечной классики! :Grin:

----------


## Ирина06121979

И несколько слов еще отдельно о второй части чревовещания, под названием "Песня без слов" - что тут было! Гости отжигали, как могли, причем участвовали практически все (и это при том, что до этого, во время танцевальных блоков они свои танцевальные способности не проявляли, в основном отсиживались). Сделала вывод, что муз. нарезки "Песни без слов" подобраны таким образом, что заведут даже малоподвижную компанию, а если еще ведущий будет их периодически подзадоривать, напоминать о соревновании (я, к примеру, не только напоминала об этом, но еще и периодически просила поднять ручки вверх, похлопать, подпевать еще громче и т.д.). Вообщем, конкурс обречен на успех в любой компании!

----------


## Николай Бугаков

> И несколько слов еще отдельно о второй части чревовещания, под названием "Песня без слов" - что тут было!


Ира, бывает так, что Песню без слов мы проводим отдельным номером или используем для связки номеров в блоке. 



> Вообщем, конкурс обречен на успех в любой компании!


Да будет так! :Ok:

----------


## Николай Бугаков

> КОЛЯЯ!НАТАША!!! мне так неудобно перед вами!!! спасибо за подарок "КЛАССИКА ЖАНРА"!!!  я ж нифига сначала не поняла- скачалось через одну позицию .. чё за хрень, думаю, вы мне на ДР подарили?ковырялась-ковырялась... не по моим моссскам! повторно скачала- СУПЕР!!!!!!!это ж круче чем РОБОТ БРОНИСЛАВ!!( ЛЯ-ЛЯ-)
> на ЮБИКЕ ТАК ПРОКАТИИИЛООООО!!!!ОРАЛИ, КАК ПЕРЕПУГАННЫЕ!!!!!ФФФСЕ ОРАЛИ!-это ж стоока рабочего времени на халяву пронеслось!-  С МЕНЯ СТАКАНЧИК КРАСНЕНЬКОГО!


Ира, мы всегда рады, если ты рада! :Grin:  Мы и многие наши коллеги тоже постоянно, с большим успехом, гоняем и Классику жанра, и Ля-ля, и много чего еще из нашей Сокровищницы. :Yes4:  Хорошо, что ты разобралась что к чему. :Ok:  От бокальчика (или ящичка) красненького не откажемся. Давай наливай, поговорим! :Party:

----------


## Николай Бугаков

Представляем Вашему вниманию фото Классики жанра, а точнее, ее первой части - Чревовещания. По нашему мнению, это был лучший номер юбилейной конкурсной программы. Все прошло очень живо, весело и интеллигентно.  :Ok: 

[img]http://*********su/6044682.jpg[/img]

[img]http://*********net/7165784.jpg[/img]

[img]http://*********net/7155544.jpg[/img]

[img]http://*********net/7153496.jpg[/img]

[img]http://*********net/7157592.jpg[/img]

[img]http://*********net/7145304.jpg[/img]

[img]http://*********net/7151448.jpg[/img]

[img]http://*********net/7149400.jpg[/img]

[img]http://*********net/7204699.jpg[/img]

----------


## Николай Бугаков

[img]http://*********net/7207771.jpg[/img]

[img]http://*********net/7208795.jpg[/img]

[img]http://*********net/7195483.jpg[/img]

[img]http://*********net/7196507.jpg[/img]

[img]http://*********net/7193435.jpg[/img]

[img]http://*********net/7194459.jpg[/img]

[img]http://*********net/7200603.jpg[/img]

[img]http://*********net/7197531.jpg[/img]

[img]http://*********net/7198555.jpg[/img]

----------


## proshka

Николай, Наташа, хочу купить, завтра отправлю деньги.Карта Сбербанка России: 63900277 9018129421- ничего не изменилось?

----------


## Николай Бугаков

Здравствуйте, Ирина! Все верно, ничго не изменилось. :Yes4:

----------


## proshka

Завтра отпишусь.

----------


## proshka

Деньги отправила сегодня.

----------


## Николай Бугаков

Ира, я Вас целый день выглядываю после получения оплаты. Итак, перевод и подтвержение получил! :Yes4: Ссылку для скачивания встречайте в личке! :Smile3:

----------


## Нотя

ВАУ, ВАУ, ВАУ, Нас ведущих трудно удивить, все то мы видели, все то мы слышали. Но этот блок что то невероятное. Читая описание и слушая треки я хохотала так, что разбудила ребенка в соседней комнате. Живая фантазия рисовала как это может проходить, в этом году много повторок и троячков и четвертачков, то есть огромная масса уже знакомых госте и я точно знаю какая это будет битвааааааааа. Коля, Наташа вы просто мои спасители на этот сезон!!!!!!!!!

----------

Наталья Стадник (21.05.2016), Николай Бугаков (21.05.2016)

----------


## Николай Бугаков

> Коля, Наташа вы просто мои спасители на этот сезон!!!!!!!!!


Наташенька, спасибище за отзыв! Приятно чувствовать себя спасителями! :Derisive: Перефразируя, можно сказать: Спасители - вперед! :Grin:

----------


## Толичек

Всем привет! Давненько не заглядывал.  В субботу проводил юбилей. Это был третий юбилей в этой компании. И как раз на помощь пришла "Классика жанра" К сожалению фото нет, так как гостей было маловато. Но все равно было классно. Спасибо вам!!!!!

----------

Николай Бугаков (27.06.2016)

----------


## Николай Бугаков

> К сожалению фото нет, так как гостей было маловато. Но все равно было классно. Спасибо вам!!!!!


Толик, жаль что без фото, но, все равно, спасибо за отзыв! :Ok:

----------


## Николай Бугаков

> Всем привет! Решил здесь написать.
> 
> Давненько не проводил "Классику жанра" И тут в субботу на юбилее у учителя литературы решил достать из сундучка. 
> 
> Честно говоря сначала немного побаивался. Но когда заговорили о литературе, о поэтах и певцах и певицах. Номер прошёл на урааааааа!!!!! Сам такого не ожидал. После проведения блока, я убедился, что старшее поколение может отжигать не хуже молодёжи. Коля!!!! Спасибо за номер.


Толик, большое спасибо за отзыв! Действительно, "Классика жанра" отлично проходит на праздниках преподавателей. А на юбилее учителя литературы провести этот блок было вдвойне уместно! :Ok:  Кроме того, "Классику жанра" можно проводить на выпускных и любых других праздниках. Этот блок универсальный :Yes4: 
Толик, желаю тебе отличных праздников, которые будут проходить по всем правилам классики жанра! :Grin:  :Ok:

----------


## валерия-нка

Всем привет! Так получилось , восстанавливаю блок "Классика жанра" , Николай ,ещё раз благодарю за помощь , и еще у меня к нему были маски певцов , помню что брала их на ВКМ , сейчас поискала , но не нашла , может у кого есть такие  ,поделитесь пожалуйста  :Tender:  Блок просто замечательный , Николай , пора продолжение делать )) хитов много новых появилось

----------

yabloko-tv (27.10.2017), Николай Бугаков (22.10.2017)

----------


## Николай Бугаков

Валерия, спасибо за отзыв! Очень приятно, что вы проводите этот блок. Может быть когда-нибудь будет продолжение :Yes4:  В этом году Классика жанра просто феерично прошла на Дне учителя. Уже не в первый раз сталкиваюсь с тем, что учителя только с виду такие серьезные, а на деле умеют отжигать так, что многие позавидуют! :Vah:

----------

